

Show HN: Duplicate entries on the front page - nrbafna
http://i.min.us/iebk22.png

======
mooism2
It got submitted at least three times.

~~~
nrbafna
Duplicate links do get submitted.

But, I thought they are removed. And both of these links were posted at the
same time (reads 29 minutes ago).

~~~
mooism2
Maybe duplicates do get removed. (I thought that generally only one at a time
would get upvoted.) But not within half an hour.

If you're thinking that it was only submitted once, and a bug is causing it to
appear multiple times --- they are clearly different submissions: different
scores, different submitters (though you've cropped that out), even different
titles (the dashes are different).

~~~
nrbafna
Ofcourse, they can be submitted multiple times.

Here's what I thought - If you post something with the same external link, the
post will deleted if the earlier one was posted within certain interval, say
two days.

